# Wound care & dressing changes



## Texascoder64 (Oct 30, 2012)

We have a patient with a non healing surgical wound that surgery was done by a different Dr outside of our group.  This pt is coming in weekly getting collagen dressings placed by our nurse, and that supply is expensive.  Can the hcpsc code A6022 for the collagen dressing supply be billed  along with the e/m service or would it be the wound management code 97602 (but this is a Medicare pt and  I do not see an allowable on the Trailblazer fees)


----------

